# So Many Wipes, So Many Questions



## Reverence (Nov 23, 2011)

I am new to the whole rooting and flashing roms. My question is about all the wipe methods and what they do.

While in recovery mode, what do wipe data, wipe cache, and wipe dalvik cache do?

Even after wiping all that and installing a rom, my internal memory files/folders/app backups were still all there, is that normal?

And lastly, in comparison to all those wipes, which just seem to wipe the system information and cache, what will happen if I have a custom rom installed and I go to settings -> privacy -> factory data reset to erase everything. Will that just erase all the data on my internal memory and leave the system rom files, or how does that work?

I am thoroughly confused about all this, and any information you could provide would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Reverence said:


> I am new to the whole rooting and flashing roms. My question is about all the wipe methods and what they do.
> 
> While in recovery mode, what do wipe data, wipe cache, and wipe dalvik cache do?
> 
> ...


Okay, so wiping data wipes everything in the /data/app and /data/data folders which removes all downloaded apps and all app data, wiping dalvic cache wipes /data/dalvic-cache (that's where it is in my phone) and every app has a dalvic cache file and it needs to be deleted before flashing a new ROM or you could brick. And wiping cache wipes /cache (could be in other places though) and a factory reset only wipes data because that's the only access unrooted phones have.
I hope that helps you.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## Reverence (Nov 23, 2011)

So the only way to erased internal memory is through the settings menu and to format it, correct?


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

You can also do it in your stock recovery if you haven't flashed another one. Only data and cache though, no dalvic cache.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Wiping data makes it so that your phone is like fresh out of the box. Nothing is tied to your phone.

The way I install roms is wipe data cache davlik and format system.

I wipe system because that takes out the current system you're running. Like the stock or another rom. It makes it all empty. Then I flash the rom I want. Make sure you flash a rom and don't reboot or your phone wont have a system to start and will just stay at the m logo. Also make sure you don't format sd card.

After you flash a rom and go and type in your gmail stuff your apps will auto restore from the market. If you have that marked off. Mostly everyone does

As for why you still see the old app stuff is it on your sd card? If it is that's because when you wipe data and everything nothing is touched on your sd card. Only your phone.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

ultrastigi said:


> Wiping data makes it so that your phone is like fresh out of the box. Nothing is tied to your phone.
> 
> The way I install roms is wipe data cache davlik and format system.
> 
> ...


Actually, wiping data also wipes .android_secure. That's where part of the app is put when moved to your sdcard. So you shouldn't be seeing apps you downloaded.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> Actually, wiping data also wipes .android_secure. That's where part of the app is put when moved to your sdcard. So you shouldn't be seeing apps you downloaded.
> 
> "You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


Isn't it tied to your gmail account? So when u log in it redownloads them if you choose the option to have google backup your apps.


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry I misread what he wrote. I thought he was asking why apps restore not bout the app data.

Ignore me. My bad for the confusion.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Haha it's fine, we all make mistakes

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------

